# Pictures from New England



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting hammered he this year, i love it!
This is from my roof, using my electric Toro to clear it!


The fence in back is about 6.5'


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice layer of white stuff!


----------



## gjm (Jan 20, 2015)

I do not need to worry about snow, I just bought an Ariens 30 SHO. It will now not snow this year or the next in south east PA.


----------



## gjm (Jan 20, 2015)

Wish I got what you got!!!!!!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

And be greatful if it doesn't. A SMALL price to pay for not having to clear your property............ 



gjm said:


> I do not need to worry about snow, I just bought an Ariens 30 SHO. It will now not snow this year or the next in south east PA.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow I love snow but I'm not sure if I want to be in your shoes.

Any concerns about the blower tearing up shingles?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

We got nothing here. About 1 to 2 inches at most on the ground. We haven't received hardly any snow this winter. Nothing in the forcast either. I love to go snowmobiling and this year sucks. Last year we ended up with 78 inches for the season


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Local shopping center:



















Narrowing street:


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

ChrisJ said:


> Wow I love snow but I'm not sure if I want to be in your shoes.
> 
> Any concerns about the blower tearing up shingles?


No, just tilt the little toro back on its wheels an Inch or so, and it does not touch the shingles.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like a plaza i manage, Right now I have 19 guys shoveling off 2-4' of snow off the roof.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, they believe that many flat roofs in eastern MA are already carrying snow loads in excess of the design limit....

I've seen some roof top snow removal. I've seen a lot of people trying to chip away at the brutal ice dams and over-loaded gutters.

BK, that looks like the little plaza where O'Reilly's just opened ?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

uberT said:


> Yeah, they believe that many flat roofs in eastern MA are already carrying snow loads in excess of the design limit....
> 
> I've seen some roof top snow removal. I've seen a lot of people trying to chip away at the brutal ice dams and over-loaded gutters.
> 
> BK, that looks like the little plaza where O'Reilly's just opened ?


That's the one, had the gas station in the parking lot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, we're regulars across the street at Chipotle. Is O'Reilly's open yet?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

uberT said:


> Yeah, we're regulars across the street at Chipotle. Is O'Reilly's open yet?


Yes, about a month ago


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. That's a bunch of snow. I can't say I envy you all. I wonder how the senior citizens deal with this?


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

We have had a let up in Connecticut,I can see the pavement on the driveway 

More snow on the way with -0 temps


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Wow. That's a bunch of snow. I can't say I envy you all. I wonder how the senior citizens deal with this?


me either joe. we got 12 -14 inches a few weeks ago and the city and burbs are still having problem areas to deal with


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

meanwhile in New Jersey, my front yard grass is bare of any of the white fluffly stuff


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

bkwudz said:


> That's the one, had the gas station in the parking lot


Geez, there are a lot of folks that are near this area. I drive by that spot weekly.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

joee5 said:


> meanwhile in New Jersey, my front yard grass is bare of any of the white fluffly stuff


In NWNJ we still have about 5" in the grass.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

gjm said:


> I do not need to worry about snow, I just bought an Ariens 30 SHO. It will now not snow this year or the next in south east PA.


I thought the same thing when I bought my new 28+, but a week later we were hammered and I was glad to have the beast.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> In NWNJ we still have about 5" in the grass.



I doubt we received a total of 5" here in Central Jersey


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

joee5 said:


> I doubt we received a total of 5" here in Central Jersey


Yeah, I agree.
I work in central NJ and there isn't much here.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

We've had our share here in Southern Maine but thankfully it has all been fluff. It's still time consuming to move but it cleans up nice without a lot of hassle. Since winter got it's act together we have rarely been above freezing so it hasn't gone anywhere and it's getting deep all over. My snow piles have been bigger. Due to the fluff I think a lot of snow is getting cast farther spreading it out more. Sections of the lawn are under at least 6 feet with higher peaks.

The storms have been fueled with ocean moisture. The small (or big) storms that leave the upper mid-west or south have been pairing up with arctic high pressure creating what is called a northeaster (winds dominant out of the NE). Lacking the arctic high we could be dealing with a lot of wet snow or snow, sleet rain mixes which are no fun at all.

On the house we have a steel roof with a 6/12 pitch and it usually sheds each storm one early storm did manage to stick and freeze and has been acting as a foundation. Fortunately drifting has taken much of it away but there are still some lofty spots.

One particular PITA has been timing. Many storms have required multiple passes not due to sheer accumulation but to maintain access as the family comes and goes and the town plows us in at the worst possible times. For 2 days this week the town plowed after I left for work preventing pickup of part shipments.

The Maine Turnpike had its speed reduced to 45 MPH for 52 consecutive hours this week as a 2 day "death by flurry" storm kept things messy. Most towns got over half a years snowfall inside a 10 day period. Snow removal crews have been run ragged.

As of now we have a few 5-8 inch events and a lot of 1-3 inch nuisance snowfalls in the 10 day forecast and no warm-up in sight. Locally pollen is at .1 on a scale of 12.

Pete


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Ariens has served me well.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are some shots from central mass. Within a period of 2 weeks:

storm 1 = 35"
storm 2 = 12"
storm 3 = 8"

An additional 8" or so had fallen since these pics were taken.

I used my JD 1330 for the first storm, while my '65 Ariens took care of the rest.










Bottom of mailbox is standard 42".


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The Newburyport Daily News reported 79" in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that rocks! 









just enough here in the Hudson Valley to give the snowblowers a sense of purpose 

idk...maybe 20" of total accumulation??


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> No, just tilt the little toro back on its wheels an Inch or so, and it does not touch the shingles.


You sure have a lot of snow. 
I feel like a know-it-all telling you this, but anyway I have always been told that if you remove snow from up on your roof to always leave a couple of inches to walk on as the shingles are very brittle when cold.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

AL- said:


> You sure have a lot of snow.
> I feel like a know-it-all telling you this, but anyway I have always been told that if you remove snow from up on your roof to always leave a couple of inches to walk on as the shingles are very brittle when cold.


Thanks for the tip. I have never heard that, but I don't live in an area where we generally get enough snow to warrant cleaning off the roof. Actually, I don't think I ever shoveled a roof before except for the cars. Most times the snow ends up melting between storms or blowing away.

The extra snow probably helps with traction a bit too. I know on a driveway sometimes it is better to have some snow then none because without it you end up walking on a thin layer of ice.


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

A lot here. There are 4' walls on one end of the drive where wife's car is and a bush on top on the right side. This is why I ordered a Shute extension kit. Oh the neighborhood we live in is "winter hill"


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Joe25da said:


> A lot here. There are 4' walls on one end of the drive where wife's car is and a bush on top on the right side. This is why I ordered a Shute extension kit. Oh the neighborhood we live in is "winter hill"


Holy cow Joe. I think I would move to somewhere like "Spring Valley".


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Sunday, Feb.9. Lots of photo ops, if you can stand the blowing snow and wind chills. Another blizzard coming tonight. Forecast for 60 mph winds, -30 windchill. Think I'll stay in..


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

melson said:


> Sunday, Feb.9. Lots of photo ops, if you can stand the blowing snow and wind chills. Another blizzard coming tonight. Forecast for 60 mph winds, -30 windchill. Think I'll stay in..
> View attachment 41681


Parking authority giving tickets .


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

this is before todays storm. ill try to post some afters when it ends. snowing lightly here now just south of nashua in mass


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

too much snow there. have a hard time believing anyone would look fowards to blowing more snow in those conditions. you'd have to be nuts


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, that's nuts. 

I do have a question for you New Englander's: Where is all the water gonna go when this sh1t melt's??


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Wow, that's nuts.
> 
> I do have a question for you New Englander's: Where is all the water gonna go when this sh1t melt's??


In the ocean eventually, via the rivers.

I just went out and cleared a whopping 1/2" of snow!
I used my leave blower again, that is getting more use then the blowers.

Now as always, the bone chilling cold is supposed to return.
Well at least I didn't have to shovel!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> In the ocean eventually, via the rivers.


Oh, ok, good to know.

When all our snow here in MN melts, it also goes into rivers and makes it way to the mighty Mississippi, bit it is flooding everything in its path. Maybe cause of your ocean you will not have that challenge?

Not trying to be a smart a22, just asking the question as my eastern leash does not extend much beyond Michigan.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Oh, ok, good to know.
> 
> When all our snow here in MN melts, it also goes into rivers and makes it way to the mighty Mississippi, bit it is flooding everything in its path. Maybe cause of your ocean you will not have that challenge?
> 
> Not trying to be a smart a22, just asking the question as my eastern leash does not extend much beyond Michigan.



Well if they get a big thaw then it starts to rain they would have flooding that is for sure.
They have run out of room to put all the snow, they were refraining from dumping it into the ocean as the environmentalists claim it is filled with all kinds of pollutants. 
I guess little do they realize one way or the other it is going to end up in the waterways anyway.

They have started to truck it to the ocean now, there are pictures of them piling it by the water and wait for the tide to come and take it away.

If they dump it themselves or mother nature melts it it will end up in the water anyway.

There was a machine somewhere I think it was out on Long Island that they were dumping the snow in a it melted it quickly. But even then after they melt it eventually it goes right into the waters which makes it way to the ocean.


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

Was getting bad earlier. My truck is set up for snow. 2' lift. 265/75 wranglers. The best feature it has is a differential lock. It's a 6sp manual 1st gear in 4lo with the diff lock is impressive.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking up my street to Route 9 (Main St), I'm in front of my house that's 106 feet from that corner. Notice where the pile comes up to the stop sign.










I live in town, and my house used to be a neighborhood variety store so it's right on the sidewalk. This is just as the next 8 to 12" of snow was starting. My new machine should be able to put the new stuff across the street where the old Husky couldn't without moving it twice. Once into the street, second pass to the opposite curb.










And this is my neighbor's "barn". I guess he doesn't need to use that door. The snow is up about 7-8 feet on that beech tree.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The Newburyport Daily News reported 79" in the past 3 weeks.



I was in NBPT today (it's only 25 min away) and the sides of the streets are just like ours in Coastal NH.... Piled High


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Back yard*

There's a pool in there somewhere. Backyard is buried.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I couldn't imagine having that much snow around here but when we do have more snow than the city knows what to do with they dump it in the river


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

My finest hour.








2 hours and no more snow in front of the house at all

it's all over here now:


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

big ed said:


> in the ocean eventually, via my basement.


ftfy.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

as promised. just got done movin another ton lol


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*I never thought I'd say enough, already*

...and the snow banks might be getting too high.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank goodness for the drift cutters.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

guilateen02 said:


> Thank goodness for the drift cutters.


 I thought about drift cutters for the first time today  Some of the drifts I went thru were so high that the chute acted as a drift cutter  Crazy stuff.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

From today's 13" on top of nearly 6' of existing snow.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

My 1965 Ariens 10M6 with its rebuilt motor did 95% of the work. I only used the John Deere 1330 on the final pass to clear the banks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Ken, crazy snow banks !!!!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice to see old iron working rather than collecting rust. Good for you! 

Me, I am getting old and too busy with work and a mother with dementia to have time to tinker with them. My other hobby is machining, not wrenching, so that takes priority.

Here's some from today at my mom's home. It's a corner lot out at the edge of the city (of Worcester) and a steep hill running along the front/east side.










































All cleared with the 2015 Ariens Delixe 28+ with the 414cc LCT motor. Childs play for that machine. Seriously.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Pixman, what is the torque rating of the 414cc engine?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

More from today
Drift cutters mandatory!









This pile around the tree is about 8' high


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

uberT said:


> Pixman, what is the torque rating of the 414cc engine?


 
Apparently, 20 ft/lb.

The B&S at 420cc leaps ahead to 21 ft/lb, but I couldn't justify the Pro machines for that much more $$ and little measureable torque gain.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I think we'll be talking about this Winter for years to come.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

WestminsterFJR said:


> I think we'll be talking about this Winter for years to come.


Yup. And my hope is that we talk about in terms of "that was epic, probably why we have NO snow this year...."

Don't get me wrong, I now have the equipment to deal with anything that comes my way but that doesn't mean I actually want to _use it._


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

Just north of Boston









Got about 90% done before snowblower broke...


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

zup28w said:


> Just north of Boston
> 
> 
> Got about 90% done before snowblower broke...


 Looks like a late model Ariens Deluxe. What happened, and is that what it is?


----------



## zup28w (May 10, 2013)

PixMan said:


> Looks like a late model Ariens Deluxe. What happened, and is that what it is?


Hi Pixman,

It's a 926LE. I posted the issue on the forum here. Grunt's comments gave me something to look at: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-forum/44425-ariens-926le-engine-problem.html

Will try to look at it tomorrow night after work, but I'm limited to checking it out either in a dark shed or on the driveway. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

nowhere to put all that stuff.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> Thank goodness for the drift cutters.


Great pic of that '73 ? !!


----------



## malibu79 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm in new england also ,,,,just bought a 1969 Ariens last Sunday ,,,,used it this Sunday ,,,,what a beast ,,,,, made my Ariens 520 look like a joke ,,,, 2 more storms headed our way ,,,teusday and next Saturday/ Sunday. Hammer time lol


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

After yesterday's experience, one realizes you can't have 'too much power' on these units.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

uberT said:


> After yesterday's experience, one realizes you can't have 'too much power' on these units.


Exactly why I went with the AX414 motors on both of mine!

Funny thing is that when I was just "cleaning up" the missed spots (my son has poor attention to detail compared to me), the Ariens Deluxe 28+ machine threw the little bit of snow just 10 feet or so, like a 4HP machine.

When I buried the auger housing into a snow bank "over it's head", the thing shot the snow over 50 feet away and begged for more!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

So far this year is no match for what I photographed in March of 2008. It's hard to believe that winter is already 7 years ago We had 33 working storms from Thanksgiving to Easter that year.

2014/15 is coming on strong. We dodged the jackpot on most storms which is fine with me.

All told I clear 12,00 square feet. The 60' plus square in front of the garage is a bear for lack of frontage.

Pete


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

uberT said:


> After yesterday's experience, one realizes you can't have 'too much power' on these units.


No kidding, just 3 weeks ago I was looking at my new and unused Pro 28 sitting there and thought, I should have just got the smaller blower...haha. Not thinking that now....I think I am a genius for picking that one.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

bkwudz said:


> No kidding, just 3 weeks ago I was looking at my new and unused Pro 28 sitting there and thought, I should have just got the smaller blower...haha. Not thinking that now....I think I am a genius for picking that one.


I can understand that, but it's never happened to me.

I'm the opposite, more of a Tim Thomas "more power" guy and because I have the smallest property in the 'hood it makes perfect sense to me that I have the biggest and most powerful snowblower!

Oddly, I'm at the other end of the spectrum on lawnmowing. My lawn is tiny, so a good old fashioned manual reel mover does the job in 15 minutes...if I go over it twice. It's virtually silent and the neighbors are jealous when they're still sweating on the rider and I'm leaning back with a cold one.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Big snow here in Maine too. So warm in New England lately..but payback is always just around the corner. My 21 year old 1332 Pro has been prepped and maintained as it has since new. 
Get ready it’s coming…


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! Old thread, but wow!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, old for sure ... But it will revive a place for those nice white photos that will be coming soon from this season, with those colorful snowblowers in operation ....


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

An old pic from that winter. Can you spot the above ground pool? ❄😁


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

February 2015, dubbed "Snowmageddon" here by my colleagues in transportation and public works. Not sure what this winter will bring, kind of waiting fir the other shoe to drop with all the warm weather as of late.


----------

